# Moscow city life



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)




----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)




----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice photos! Is Moscow an expensive city to visit?


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't think I'd want to meet this guy in a dark alley! 

Great shots for sure!


neromancer said:


>


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

nice!


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)




----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Taller said:


> Nice photos! Is Moscow an expensive city to visit?


 No. Not very expensive


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)




----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)




----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)




----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)




----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)




----------



## irutavias (Jul 15, 2007)

Lovely pics of a lively city. Some buildings stand out quite well when painted with light bright colours!

How does this city's life change once winter kicks in? Does it change much? What does it look like?


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Всякий раз, когда мы думаем, в Москве или в любой другой город в северной и восточной Европе, в городах pensmaos холодный во всех направлениях, без жизни, но для этих фотографий, раскрыть другую сторону Москвы, город, очень живой и moviemntada, с отличным планирования и красивые здания!	*

Whenever we think, in Moscow or in any other city in the northern and eastern Europe, in cities pensmaos cold in all directions, without life, but for these photos, uncover another side of Moscow, a city very much alive and moviemntada, with an excellent planning, and beautiful buildings!


----------



## pokistic (May 8, 2007)

Loving the Moscow city life.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Many thanks for those city-life photos of Moscow; are amazing


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

irutavias said:


> Lovely pics of a lively city. Some buildings stand out quite well when painted with light bright colours!
> 
> How does this city's life change once winter kicks in? Does it change much? What does it look like?


After a winter city is highly variable, blooms. Summer is short enough for us, so you want bright colors and warmth

For example 


















It`s fountain in Pushkinskaya square


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)




----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)




----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

Taller said:


> Nice photos! Is Moscow an expensive city to visit?


I do not think there is a short and easy answer to this. It depends on 

1. your expectations for your bill and experience 
2. your actual bill and experience

Combinations of the above may include everything. For the first visit I would definitely recommmend connecting with locals and/or with somebody who has travelled Moscow before.


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice photos! :applause:


----------



## salaverryo (Apr 3, 2008)

No can see pictures! None of them! Nichevo! :dunno:


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Awesome shots man thanks. I'm going there for about a week over christmas time. I'd imagine the streets aren't so busy then, is there much on in the city to do? cultural and concerts n such? and what kind of temperatures should I expect? Cheers :cheers:


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Cartel said:


> Awesome shots man thanks. I'm going there for about a week over christmas time. I'd imagine the streets aren't so busy then, is there much on in the city to do? cultural and concerts n such? and what kind of temperatures should I expect? Cheers :cheers:


Come, we always welcome our guests No, Moscow is a busy city, you see the old, narrow streets and alleys of the center. And there really is not so lively. Well pedestrian streets. With regard to museums and concerts? In Moscow, a lot of museums, art galleries, private galleries of contemporary art. As for the concerts have to look before you arrive. It takes a lot of concerts and festivals. In Moscow, a rich cultural life. Temperature. In the winter cold. It happens to 20 below zero. But not often. Now winter warm enough. The average temperature - 5, -10


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)




----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

*Warning to tourists to Moscow*

Even though I did not like Russia, I must admit your pictures are very nice. Moscow is a visually nice city in many areas. I did not however, find it to be tourist friendly at all. Having a russian speaker with you is ESSENTIAL. 

I must give a warning to non-Russians that are responding to these pics wanting to visit there. Beware of the police in Moscow! Stay away from policemen if you see them. I am serious. They are very corrupt, and may try to victimize you by demanding you to show them your passport and claiming that there is a problem with your visa. They try to scare you into believing that this problem is very severe and then try to get you to pay them to let you off. This happened to me in Moscow, and it happened to a friend of mine on his trip as well. They wanted $200 dollars from each of us (there were five of us, so $1000 dollars total!) to let us off. Do not pay! After arguing back and forth for a while, they realized that they were not going to get the money out of us, and had to let us go. This is a common occurrence and I suspect that many tourists just pay them what they want.


----------



## Ukraine (Apr 2, 2009)

Darryl said:


> Even though I did not like Russia, I must admit your pictures are very nice. Moscow is a visually nice city in many areas. I did not however, find it to be tourist friendly at all. Having a russian speaker with you is ESSENTIAL.
> 
> I must give a warning to non-Russians that are responding to these pics wanting to visit there. Beware of the police in Moscow! Stay away from policemen if you see them. I am serious. They are very corrupt, and may try to victimize you by demanding you to show them your passport and claiming that there is a problem with your visa. They try to scare you into believing that this problem is very severe and then try to get you to pay them to let you off. This happened to me in Moscow, and it happened to a friend of mine on his trip as well. They wanted $200 dollars from each of us (there were five of us, so $1000 dollars total!) to let us off. Do not pay! After arguing back and forth for a while, they realized that they were not going to get the money out of us, and had to let us go. This is a common occurrence and I suspect that many tourists just pay them what they want.


This problem is very current in Russia and Ukraine. The transport system is very bad in both countries and Cops are corrupt and have the monopoly. What actually is deceiving is that the governments don't act against this shocking exploitation of people. It's a shame hno:


----------



## yianni (Sep 27, 2008)

**

lovely town
i mostly saw the russian language on businesses in moscow which is great to see,but i also saw foreign fastfoods such as pizza hut,mcdonalds etc using the russian alphabet.is there a language law in russia ?


----------



## russianpride (Dec 22, 2008)

Ukraine said:


> The transport system is very bad in both countries


I do not agree that Moscow public transport system is bad. It is really very effective, punctual and cheap. Also many tourists say that moscow transport system is the best in the world or one of best. It has only one problem for tourists: very few signs in English.




Ukraine said:


> and Cops are corrupt and have the monopoly


Yes, many of them are corrupt, but if you do not have any problems with registration, visa etc you should not worry.


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

yianni said:


> lovely town
> i mostly saw the russian language on businesses in moscow which is great to see,but i also saw foreign fastfoods such as pizza hut,mcdonalds etc using the russian alphabet.is there a language law in russia ?


As far a I know, there is no law that would forbid English, or any other language signs. In cultural autonomies there are some local language laws and regulations, and you you may see signs in Russian and local language (Tatar for example). But I do not know any law that would restrict use of any language anywhere in the country.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

i need to visit


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

russianpride said:


> Yes, many of them are corrupt, but if you do not have any problems with registration, visa etc you should not worry.


No. That is the point, they CLAIM that you have a problem with your visa or registration whether you actually do or not. It doesn't matter if your paperwork is in order. They are hoping that the language barrier and their authority will scare you into believing that the problem they claim is legitimate. Our visas were fine.

One thing they will try to get you on is the fact that there is this stupid law that says if you are in a Russian city for more than 3 days you must have your visa "registered" in Russia either by your hotel (if they do that) or by a city office. But if you are in Moscow for LESS THAN 3 days, you do not need this registration. In fact, they will not even give it to you if you ask. So the cops will claim you needed the registration even if you didn't need it because you're there for less than 3 days.

The best way to avoid this problem to stay the hell away from police officers! If you see some, walk the other way!


----------



## yianni (Sep 27, 2008)

**



anm said:


> As far a I know, there is no law that would forbid English, or any other language signs. In cultural autonomies there are some local language laws and regulations, and you you may see signs in Russian and local language (Tatar for example). But I do not know any law that would restrict use of any language anywhere in the country.


thanks for your help


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Darryl said:


> Even though I did not like Russia, I must admit your pictures are very nice. Moscow is a visually nice city in many areas. I did not however, find it to be tourist friendly at all. Having a russian speaker with you is ESSENTIAL.
> 
> I must give a warning to non-Russians that are responding to these pics wanting to visit there. Beware of the police in Moscow! Stay away from policemen if you see them. I am serious. They are very corrupt, and may try to victimize you by demanding you to show them your passport and claiming that there is a problem with your visa. They try to scare you into believing that this problem is very severe and then try to get you to pay them to let you off. This happened to me in Moscow, and it happened to a friend of mine on his trip as well. They wanted $200 dollars from each of us (there were five of us, so $1000 dollars total!) to let us off. Do not pay! After arguing back and forth for a while, they realized that they were not going to get the money out of us, and had to let us go. This is a common occurrence and I suspect that many tourists just pay them what they want.


Yes, our police are very corrupt. But these cops themselves violated the law. If you speak Russian, it was necessary to ask to take you to the police office and contact with the embassy. In these cases, they are afraid and are lagging behind. Or option with mobile phone dial 02 and report about illegal detention, calls are recorded and they can be problemy.I repeat their actions are absolutely illegal and punishable.


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)




----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)




----------

